# Hecht - Filettieren oder Steaks?



## Aali-Barba (6. Januar 2005)

Ich bin nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen doch etwas verunsichert. 

meine beisen ersten Hechte habe ich Filettiert und war eigentlich ganz zufrieden, obwohl ich nicht alle Gräten raus bekommen habe. 

Den letzten nun hatte ich in ca. 3 - 5 cm dicke Steaks geschnitten, allerdings erschien mir das dann doch ne ziemliche Spuckorgie zu werden.  

Frage an die Köche hier:

Wie ist es nun beim Hecht besser? Und gibt es evtl. eine Methode, Steaks zu bekommen ohne Gräten?

Evtl. Bilder??? *liebfrag* |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hecht - Filettieren oder Steaks?*

"Steaks" ohne Gräten geht nicht, beim Hecht auch nicht Filets ohne Gräten, leider.
Hechte sind ziemlich grättenreich, da bleibt in meinen Augen nichts anderes als filieren und soweit möglich auch die Muskelgräten rausholen (Zange, Pinzette). Dennoch wird man beim Hecht nie alle Gröten erwicshen können.


----------



## Mac Gill (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hecht - Filettieren oder Steaks?*

Hier ist meine Lieblingszubereitung für Hecht -> 

Frisch gefangen by MacGill 
grillfertig gemacht bei Thomas9904


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hecht - Filettieren oder Steaks?*

Hatte ich ja schon (fast) vergessen)
Hat ja aber auch bewiesen, dass Hecht  nicht trocken sein muss, oder ???
)))


----------



## Aali-Barba (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hecht - Filettieren oder Steaks?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> "Steaks" ohne Gräten geht nicht, beim Hecht auch nicht Filets ohne Gräten, leider.
> Hechte sind ziemlich grättenreich, da bleibt in meinen Augen nichts anderes als filieren und soweit möglich auch die Muskelgräten rausholen (Zange, Pinzette). Dennoch wird man beim Hecht nie alle Gröten erwicshen können.


 
Aah, danke Dir. Ich war nur etwas verwirrt, weil ich dachte, ich müsste aus den Steaks dann das Rückgrat und die Bauchgräten noch auslösen oder so, bevor ich es brate. Aber nach dem ersten Stück war das Ganze doch etwas unansehnlich und ich habe mich dann doch fürs Spucken entschieden. :q 

Nach dem Essen stand für mich aber fest, dass beim nächsten Mal wieder filettiert wird, das war ne sauberere Sache. :m 

Grillen klingt auch nicht schlecht. Wobei ich persönlich kein großer Freund vom gegrillten Fisch bin - da gibts für mich andere Dinge, die auf den Grill gehören.


----------

